# Championlighting clearance ($5/4-pin, square base PCs, 28W, 96W, 6700K, , 8800K, 10K)



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.championlighting.com/home.php?cat=768

I just ordered *4* 96W 6700K PC bulbs for what I paid for my last single one...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

oh wow! What a great resource! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow! Great deal on the lights and shipping is reasonable too.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Punt for the early shift


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

:: waiting to get home & bring 4x 6700K 96W PCs into house ::

12-11 - I got 'em, all in good shape. I hope any of you who wanted 96W bulbs acted quickly as they're down to 28W bulbs now ($2 or $3 ea).


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

I just missed it...and I need 6 of the 96 watters.


----------

